# 2040 for 1/4" steel?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Not familiar with light ammo setups, but I have some 1/4" steel that I want to use...was wondering what tubes to purchase..

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Len good morning. I don’t shot much looped tubes but for frameless I like 1636 and 2040 for 1/4 steel works good in fb and short draw . I have 1632 that I have used looped it throws 1/4 ok for cans but I don’t like it much for frameless shooting 1/4


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Good morning Jason...thanks bro...I'll be shooting full BF...
I just ordered 5m of 2040 on amazon for $9.99...I don't think its Dankung but it has good reviews...might as well giver a try

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Only thing I found with some the Amazon tube is it doesn’t like our -15 c and lower lol . But other than that it’s fine


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I was wondering about the cold weather effect. Does any company actually make cold weather tubes?

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Stuff from gzk and DK seems fine . Believe me or not but I keep my tube out in shop fridge the good stuff will stay flexible when u take it out of crisper the other stuff will hold the coil shape and has no flex and if u pull on it does not retract very well until it warms up . That said a fridge is not -15 lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Len!

2040 works just fine for 6mm - though IMO 1632 works better in pseudo, surprisingly actually...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shoot a lot of 1/4" and looped 2040 IMHO is way overkill for that small ball. As it is right now I use 1030 and that ball is really sailing, same for 1636.Once I get to the 275-300fps range I'm shooting super flat to the 25+ yard range and I'm fine.

I very much try to get that speed from 5/16" and 3/8" too ------ so my trajectory is known and it is easier for me to judge there my ball is going to go.

wll


----------



## HunterSon (Dec 9, 2019)

I have used single 2040 tubes for 1/4 steel. I found them quite zippy with a lite kangaroo pouch.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm on a single 1636 kick lately for quarters and 7mm, but I use a nearly maxed out short draw and know nothing about full BF.*


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have foujd 2040 a bit heavy for 6mm bud . i like some 1636 for 6 and 7mm 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I was wondering about the cold weather effect. Does any company actually make cold weather tubes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


GZK.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

